# Lost skunk



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Those of your on the Pet Skunk UK page will have seen this. I lost my skunk last year and know how horrible it is. So please if you can help in anyway.


----------



## Catty (Jan 7, 2007)

Has it been shared on facebook too? It's seems quiet a good tool for finding lost pets. 

Hope she is found and returned soon.


----------



## mmcdermid (Feb 26, 2009)

Found!


----------



## Catty (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats great news, I'm so pleased for the owner


----------

